# Bitten by MTS!!!!



## luke77 (Oct 28, 2012)

Well it was bound to happen. So now I have my 55g Angel, Ram,Cory display tank. I have 2 adult angel's. 2 Bolivian and 2 GBR's and 10 cory's all of the same species so they school together.


My new 20g quarantine tank with 3 Zebra danios.


Then my daughter's 10g glow tank with 3 glo fish and 2 dwarf cory's.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice! They look greatt


----------

